# Christain Graphic Designs Needed



## adewale (Jul 17, 2012)

Hey Guys! Please i need help.. Am in need of Christian designs both graphic and vector.. Any one with great idea.. Thanks


----------



## RFG2010 (Apr 8, 2011)

adewale said:


> Hey Guys! Please i need help.. Am in need of Christian designs both graphic and vector.. Any one with great idea.. Thanks


Are these designs for t shirt printing? Let me know what direction you are trying to go with these designs and i can have some info for you.


----------



## tlpe548b (Jul 14, 2011)

There is a few members on here that specialize in christian tees. Have you tried posting in the referrals-recommendations section?

It's a good place if you are looking for a designer to make some designs for you.

If you are just looking to buy christian shirts try google?


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

christmas, easter, praying,? do you need transfers, or just artwork? message me what you need thanks uncletee.


----------



## adewale (Jul 17, 2012)

@ RFG2010 ... Yes they are for t shirt printing.. @ tlpe548b .. Thank you will check that out soon... @ uncletee .... Thank you, praying. praise and bible words..


----------



## atigerwanabee (Sep 30, 2011)

check out air waves store. Check out the Inspirational link there you will find some very nice Christan Themed designs. Good Luck! I hope you find what you seek.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: Service request post moved to the proper Service Referrals/Recommendations section of the forum. Read more here  ::​


----------



## revboyjames (Apr 14, 2007)

I have a few things, feel free to email me through my site and we can discuss things further. 
Thanks!


----------

